# Substrate Choice?



## NeilW (18 Sep 2009)

I'm setting up a new 14 litre nano to replace my old 12 litre.  My idea for substrate is;
-base layer of Tropica Aquacare
-Oliver Knott NS black (to lower PH and GH for the CRS, also I can't find the brown in 3 litre bags)
-capped with sand (I'm after a 'sandy' look)

Would this be OK?  Any thoughts suggestions welcome.

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## Nelson (18 Sep 2009)

i would have thought if you cap the nature soil with sand any time it gets disturbed the sand will go through.
also if you're capping it why does it need to be brown :? .why not use RO water or forget the sand.


----------



## NeilW (18 Sep 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> i would have thought if you cap the nature soil with sand any time it gets disturbed the sand will go through.
> also if you're capping it why does it need to be brown :? .why not use RO water or forget the sand.



Good point about the NS getting disturbed... RO isn't an option though as I'm on a water meter and a budget.


----------



## Nelson (18 Sep 2009)

> RO isn't an option though as I'm on a water meter and a budget.



most lfs sell RO water.about Â£2.50 for 25 litres.now i is dim  ,but 50% water change a week is 7 ltrs.probably mix with tap water 50/50 :?: so 3 & 1/2 ltrs a week.should last a while.

but can also understand the benefits of NS.


----------



## NeilW (19 Sep 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> most lfs sell RO water.about Â£2.50 for 25 litres.now i is dim  ,but 50% water change a week is 7 ltrs.probably mix with tap water 50/50 :?: so 3 & 1/2 ltrs a week.should last a while.
> 
> but can also understand the benefits of NS.



Definitely something to think about, currently I've been using Volvic bottled water for my current set-up!  25 litre drum may be a bit of an issue to store though. 

Thanks Neil, from Neil


----------



## TDI-line (19 Sep 2009)

I've used NS and personally would not use sand to cap it, after a while the sand will fall through the soil and mix together, and as said before replanting will mix the too, unless that's the look your after of course.


----------



## NeilW (19 Sep 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> I've used NS and personally would not use sand to cap it, after a while the sand will fall through the soil and mix together, and as said before replanting will mix the too, unless that's the look your after of course.


New plan: still make use of NS and sand but keep them in separate areas using some kind of plastic divider under the soil and use graded stones on top.


----------

